# Homemade degu/hog/chin wheel?



## dickvansheepcake

Hello all, I have 9 very active and very noisy degus! They have plastic running wheels which they wear out in a very short space of time and now bang and squeak horribly whenever they use them. After being woken up by it at 6 this morning I've decided I want to try my hand at making metal wheels for them. I know the basics of what I need to do (cake/biscuit tin, rollerblade wheel etc..) but I'd rather have some instructions I can follow just so I know I'm doing it right!

If anyone could point me in the direction of a guide of some sort I'd really appreciate it. I did find one a while back but of course I can't for the life of me find it now!


Thanks!

Jenny


----------



## Shell195

Heres a link to youtube YouTube - ‪How to make a hedgehog wheel.‬‏

and from Pygmyhogsuk http://pygmyhogsuk.forumandco.com/t16050-homemade-wheel?highlight=how+to+make+a+wheel I beieve hedgehog central also has instructions


----------



## s6t6nic6l

save yourself all the bother and fork out (bloody expensive) for the metal flying saucer wheel. it's a fantastic piece of equipment for them to utilise i.e. silent, the degus don't arch their backs when using, great excercise, long lasting and so on.

note: the larger one is also great for chin's (or 2/3 degu) and really brings them to life


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Thanks for the links Shell, will have a good look through them now 

As much as I'd love to save myself the hassle and just buy instead of make I really couldn't afford it! I have 9 degus in 3 separate cages so need at least 3 wheels, 4 would be better (I have 4 young boys in together so could do with 2 for them really!). The prices of good quality wheels is just ridiculous so my only option is to make them myself really! Cheers though


----------



## s6t6nic6l

dickvansheepcake said:


> Thanks for the links Shell, will have a good look through them now
> 
> As much as I'd love to save myself the hassle and just buy instead of make I really couldn't afford it! I have 9 degus in 3 separate cages so need at least 3 wheels, 4 would be better (I have 4 young boys in together so could do with 2 for them really!). The prices of good quality wheels is just ridiculous so my only option is to make them myself really! Cheers though


DICKVANCHEAPSKATE :lol2:

SORRY cudn't resist


----------



## dickvansheepcake

s6t6nic6l said:


> DICKVANCHEAPSKATE :lol2:
> 
> SORRY cudn't resist


:lol2: That's not the first time I've been called that on this forum! I like to think I'm just thrifty! :whistling2:


----------



## Veyla

Your brave, when we made one it squealed worse than the plastic!:gasp: I have got seven degu's in one cage sharing two silent spinner wheels. My husband gives them an overhall regularly and they tend to last 8 months before the banging gets too much for me. Little devils have taken to having an early morning run around 2am!:bash: Wouldn't be without them though.


----------



## Mysterious_121

you will have to let us know how you get on


----------

